

Stealing Digital Gold - forrestthewoods
http://forrestthewoods.com/stealing-digital-gold/

======
brucedawson
Cool. It's fascinating that the most effective ways of reducing the frequency
of account hijackings is not to make them more difficult, but to make them
less rewarding. Although, when I summarize it like that it does seem kind of
obvious.

